# Rimless tank: Cube vs. Rectangular



## Twotoo (Jun 4, 2012)

The bf is getting me a rimless tank for my birthday. Yay... He's going to get the Mr. aqua rectangular 48g. I looked online and the Ada 40g cube is comparable in price while having high clarity glass. 
So, for the larger rimless tanks(40+gal), are there any pros, cons, special considerations for cubes vs rectangules?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Nice present.

Just a few thoughts, hope others come up with lots more for you.

Consider the placement of the tank. It should compliment the setting and be an important element of the room's furnishings. If it is along a wall then a rectangle might be better. If it is going in a corner then a cube might be more effective. A cube might be a terrific 'end table' for a sofa.

Consider what is going in the tank. Large and fast swimming fish might be cramped in a cube. Territorial fish might be happier in a rectangle. Think about what you want to accomplish in your next tank. Some scapes work better in a rectangle, some better in a cube.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I love rectangular, specially super loooong like mr. aqua 12 gallon long.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Fun gift!

Are you talking about this ADA tank: CUBE GARDEN 75-P HIGH CLARITY GLASS and this Mr. Aqua tank: MA-830, Glass Aquarium

If that's the case, the dimensions of the ADA tank aren't that much different than the Mr Aqua. the ADA is just a little less long (30" long instead of 35.4"). It might just be a matter of which fits better in your space, as mentioned above. I can't speak to glass clarity, as I have no experience with either.


----------



## Twotoo (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, it's between those two tanks. The tank would replace the space of my 55g in the living room, perfect 'centerpiece tank' area for either. For now, my thoughts are to transfer most of my 55 to that tank, not really go full nature aquarium juusst yet. Livestock would be 4 pea puffers, 5 sterbas cories, 6 ottos, various snails, and 3 guppies+babies. The guppies are there to have babies; they cut the aggression down for the puffers, and are removed after awhile.
I have black fluorite for my 55, trying to talk him into buying Amazonia for the new tank....the fluorite is more likely to scratch it, riight?
Should I just go for the cube bc it's Ada, meaning better quality overall? I know there was a previous posting somewhere where someone said mr. Aqua is 80% Ada quality at 1/3 price? I always seem to pick larger tanks with horrible seams...used 75 very questionable, downgrade to new 55 that's okay. This would be the last tank tank I'd get of a larger size for a long while, the others are all -20g.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, 75-P is not really a cube, it's 30"x18"x18"...

That aside, the proportions are personal preference.
That aside, the first rule is: larger is better. I personally would go with 36"x18"x18" because the proportions are more pleasing to me and the 'extra' 8g can go a long way. The 36" is almost the same as the 40 Breeder which is one of the most popular sizes for planted tanks..
That aside, there are a lot more choices in 36" lamp fixtures then in 30" fixtures.

In the ideal world, I would shoot for the ADA's 90-P, which is one of their most popular tanks. But money does not grow on trees.

So, let's see, the only place that I know where you could possibly get Mr. Aqua in the BA is Albany Aquarium, and only if you call ahead and sweet talk them into a special order, and that's a long drive. The other option is online from MarineDepo, add $100 shipping, and now you are at $390 vs ADA's 75-P at $330 with ADA's 90-P @ $500. That's a $110 to $170 in the hole.

It might be worth to you to make yourself a present and to cover the difference.

Or, you can always call AFA in SF, talk to one of the brothers and see if they can make you a deal (they did for me).

:icon_idea It so happens that SCAPE is planning a group meeting at AFA this Sat. The meeting is closed-doors with a presentation from the owners on their trip to Japan, after which the attendees will have the run of the shop. I do not know, but there might also be some 'special pricing'... PM if you want contact info.

Drive to SF, meet new people, spend the night in the City with your BF, pick-up a brand new ADA 90-P ... Life is good.

On the other hand 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Oxl (Oct 21, 2011)

That's a tough choice to make, they are both nice tanks. The Mr. Aqua won't seem like such a step down in size and has 10mm glass rather than the 8mm ADA tank. It also fits standard 65gallon tank stands whereas the ADA tank will need a custom stand or one too big for it. You're going to want to fashion a glass top as well to keep the snails from falling out. 

Unless your heart is set on frameless I would likely just get a cheaper 75g or 90g standard black frame tank from petsmart that comes with a top since it will be your only large tank then spend the money saved on aquasoil and/or a new canister...


----------

